# First outing



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

I love love kayak fishing. I took my x-factor out to the local university lake today. I had a blast. I caught bass, bream, white, english, & speckled perch. I guess I probably caught @ a dozen fish today. I saw a muskrat, 2 otters, (that were very upset that I was on their turf) & I snuck up to within 6 feet of a carp that was tailing. That fish's scales were the size of a silver dollar. It was so cool being that close to nature. I can now see why all you folks enjoy this sport so much. Well, have to go for now. Hope to see some of you folks on the water.

TIGHT LINES ,FAIR WINDS ,& FOLLOWING SEAS


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to your new found hobby.Sounds like you had a nice outing down there in NC.Nice kayak too. Keep enjoying! 
We enjoy it up here in Va. too.I don't miss my boats that I sold last year at all.


----------



## bigjoey111 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bet you can't wait to do some salt water angling with it. You me and Kyle will have to all go out next time i come down.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Saltwater fishing*

I am so ready to do some saltwater fishing. I think I might try and get a kitchen pass and try for some specks/reds this weekend.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

rain maker said:


> I am so ready to do some saltwater fishing. I think I might try and get a kitchen pass and try for some specks/reds this weekend.


Hey Rain let me know where you might want to try and I'll buddy up with ya , I'm thinking of trying Lynnhaven again was thinking of togs but still might be to rough after the storm fri. shoot me a PM if you like.


jerry


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Kitchen pass fail*

Hey O Shin. I had a blonde moment. Witch is wierd cause I have black hair. I forgot that the wife and I are going out of town this weekend. I do want to try and make it out that way the following weekend though. I will let you know how things come down.

TIGHT LINES, FAIR WINDS, & FOLLOWING SEAS


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll take off next saturday for if you decide to come down.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

fishinfanatic said:


> I'll take off next saturday for if you decide to come down.


Hey Fish , hows the bite down your way?
And can you still get a fishing lic in NC but live in another state?


jerry


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

some drum in the sound around hatteras. oregon inlet hit 70 in the sound today. you can get a license here and live anywhere it just cost more. $10 for 10 days $30 for a year $1000-$1500 for lifetime.


----------



## bigjoey111 (Aug 2, 2008)

Muhahahaha, Bass reported being caught in Long Island sound guys, cant wait to get out there. Wish me luck.


----------

